# Funny Pictures!



## Kians_Mummy

I thought we could share funny pictures of our LO... I took this yesterday of Kian on a wildlife ride thing. I love the looked look! Haha
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/SPM_A0047.jpg

Here is another picture looking through the ride... He was pulling the same face (as was his daddy) but it's not that clever
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/SPM_A0048.jpg


----------



## LoisP

View attachment 207885

:rofl: Eating cucumber brings out his evil side


----------



## KiansMummy

Love them!! i dont think i av any funny ones of my Kian really will have a look later:/ xx


----------



## amygwen

Haha they are so cute! :D


----------



## bbyno1

You gotta love em!:D


----------



## KiansMummy

This is mine blowing raspberrys in the car haha. https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/96ec90f4.jpg xx


----------



## Burchy314

Here are a few that i think are funny.
 



Attached Files:







District%203-20110511-00842.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 32









District%203-20110511-00840.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 30









District%203-20110428-00803.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 26









IMG-20110102-00175.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 27









IMG-20110327-00667.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Savannah11

haha!
 



Attached Files:







33.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lauram_92

LOL!


----------



## LoisP

Some more, Just cause Laura's reminded me of a couple :)
:rofl:
View attachment 208260
View attachment 208261


----------



## lauram_92

Shaun's eyes didn't go all weird like Oliver's did with the glasses on :haha: (I'd just like to add they were very weak lenses & were on for literally a second - he wasn't like struggling to focus or whatever!) Oli always does crazy staring eyes.


----------



## Hotbump

i like this thread :thumbup:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Aww haha, this thread is great! :)







xx


----------



## AriannasMama

This is just one of her wearing a hat to some halloween costume
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/221871_10150261026225921_590700920_9429654_6940433_n.jpg

When she first started trying to crawl 2 or so months ago, she'd get on her knees and keep her face flat on the ground
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/200146_10150186437785921_590700920_9026505_723295_n.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

aww x


----------



## mayb_baby

Love this thread I too need to look :)


----------



## 112110

Apparently they had an arguement..
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/226686_10150591174530508_653365507_18790241_7140312_n.jpg
Puberty!
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/0014-1.jpg
He parties hard.
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo-0077.jpg


----------



## Callie-xoxox

112110 I LOVE your first picture!!


----------



## 112110

Callie-xoxox said:


> 112110 I LOVE your first picture!!

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## 112110

Kians_Mummy said:


> I thought we could share funny pictures of our LO... I took this yesterday of Kian on a wildlife ride thing. I love the looked look! Haha
> https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/SPM_A0047.jpg

This picture kills me. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pansylove

Oh yay I have loads!!

Just chilling out
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/IMG_1414.jpg

Long day?
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/IMG_1441.jpg

VERY long day! (after jabs!)
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/IMG_2197.jpg

Rudely awoken!
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/IMG_2527.jpg

Up in the night with sore gums! :( Poor poppet!!
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/photo8.jpg


And I got a video coming too haha..


----------



## divershona

whenever the camera gets pulled out there is always one picture like these lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1117.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









DSCF4909.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Some of these I didn't know whether to laugh or go "awww"


----------



## Calsmommy

havin a not so great hair day :haha:
 



Attached Files:







189436_10150170101809772_705129771_8174611_847570_n-1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lauram_92

his hair is hilarious!


----------



## sarah0108

:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00191-20110118-1319.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG00299-20110201-1718.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4









squish.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG01454-20110427-1209.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 6









IMG01424-20110425-1313.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Binx214

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab99/ToxicCupcake17/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG00341-20110518-1329.jpg

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab99/ToxicCupcake17/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG00262-20110418-2101.jpg

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab99/ToxicCupcake17/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG00342-20110518-1526.jpg

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab99/ToxicCupcake17/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG00185-20110220-1156.jpg


----------



## Calsmommy

lauram_92 said:


> his hair is hilarious!

haha i know. it grows at a pretty alarming rate lol, iv already had to give him 3 trims and hes only 7 months! :dohh:


----------



## Parkep

Not suppose to be in here so I hope you ladies dont mind :blush: 
but pansylove the last picture the teething one all i could say was AW!!! poor thing
she looks so tired and in pain! Love the picture tho :blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

Already shared this in show off your baby, but thought it would go well with this thread
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228682_10150275582530921_590700920_9553709_7204962_n.jpg


----------



## lauram_92

"Oh my god, it is morning already?"


----------



## wishuwerehere

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/PhotoMay13125633.jpg

Apologies for the bad quality photo, was taken on the ipad :)


----------



## pansylove

Parkep said:


> Not suppose to be in here so I hope you ladies dont mind :blush:
> but pansylove the last picture the teething one all i could say was AW!!! poor thing
> she looks so tired and in pain! Love the picture tho :blush:

haha thank u :D she was pretty upset about it all, but i thought the photo was funny!


----------



## _laura

Some funny ones of Max! I have more aswell.
1-Few days old in the snow
2- About a month old, he hated me!
3- 2 months old
4- few weeks ago (yes he was wearing my bra! put it on himself)
5- nappy head 1 month old
 



Attached Files:







39420_487844676776_614906776_6356790_7471694_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5









Photo 38.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5









Max5.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7









tumblr_ll3jfy7RV51qa848uo1_500.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 6









164863_10150091411721777_614906776_6639171_1738746_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9


----------



## _laura

Couple more.
Both at 2 months.
 



Attached Files:







171749_10150098197316777_614906776_6726545_2192425_o.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2









179641_10150089425786777_614906776_6610993_4648788_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## annawrigley

:D Noah has those "I'm so cute" etc vests!


----------



## annawrigley

1 - Sneezing at his Christening. 2 months
2 - I think he looks like an old man saying tally ho here lol. 4 months
3 - Dodgers #1 fan. 5 months
4 - Casually chewing the bars of the cot :wacko: 5 months
5 - Kinda allowed to be funny in hindsight lol. 9 months
 



Attached Files:







annagarethnoahsneeze--small.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 36









P7260151.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 22









IMG_0023.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 19









IMG_0012.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 19









IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 24


----------



## leoniebabey

lol :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC02873.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 8









100_3976.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 9


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> :D Noah has those "I'm so cute" etc vests!

I hate it!
It was falling apart within hours of putting it on him!


----------



## _laura

Anna in that sneeze photo he looks like FOB!


----------



## bbyno1

pansylove said:


> Oh yay I have loads!!
> 
> Just chilling out
> https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/IMG_1414.jpg
> 
> Long day?
> https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/IMG_1441.jpg
> 
> VERY long day! (after jabs!)
> https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/IMG_2197.jpg
> 
> Rudely awoken!
> https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/IMG_2527.jpg
> 
> Up in the night with sore gums! :( Poor poppet!!
> https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/photo8.jpg
> 
> 
> And I got a video coming too haha..

She is so goregous!


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> :D Noah has those "I'm so cute" etc vests!
> 
> I hate it!
> It was falling apart within hours of putting it on him!Click to expand...

Oh Noah's have lasted ok! He's had them ages now and they are getting a bit manky but I suppose you get what you pay for with Primark :lol: He still wears them now, I think he even wore that one yesterday lol.



_laura said:


> Anna in that sneeze photo he looks like FOB!

He does look alot like him :p


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/222146_2015054704148_1477251163_2346767_8239250_n.jpg
:rofl: My favorite picture EVER


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Spot the baby!
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/SPM_A0024.jpg

Chewing on his bars on the cot!
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/SP_A0331.jpg

Mammy's bunny rabbit ears from the night before!
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1092.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

I like this one of him on a tweenies ride thjing xx
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/909481de.jpg

and this one sat on the front seat in the car looking a bit dopey lol
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/4579dd53.jpg

and dressed up in his tigger dressing gown
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/7c7f5fca.jpg

Hes got a thing for sticking his tongue out now its all he does lol..
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/4f3dd81f.jpg
xx


----------



## JessicaAnne

1. About 2 weeks old, naughty!
2. She use to hate having her picture taken! about 2 months old!
3. Looking scared in her new bouncer, a few months old!
4. Maybe going crazy because mummy put a liverpool shirt on her :haha:
5. "What on earth is this?"
 



Attached Files:







39149_136975189676225_100000912338496_186781_7938631_n.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









62083_149926665047744_100000912338496_248986_2735901_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1









190291_100859319995857_100002153673890_5271_2000964_n (1).jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1









76808_163166107057133_100000912338496_316500_2068421_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









33743_158175657556178_100000912338496_290064_2959243_n.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 112110

WHATEVER MOM. :cloud9:
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/226740_10150614134955508_653365507_18960456_678026_n.jpg
These are arm rests right? :shrug:
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo_00007.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

loving everyones pictures!
 



Attached Files:







pictures 110.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2









17 weeks 007.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2









246718_10150211792392094_510612093_7365238_1570389_n.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GemmaLeanne

Kacies Hmmmmmm let me think about that for a moment look.
and all smiles.. cracks me up every time! xx
 



Attached Files:







240501_1704805747205_1449849637_31358675_2952497_o.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









03032011463.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## abbSTAR

The one on the right is soo hilarious and cute! Love it :flower:


----------



## jelix9408

the first one is of Willow christmas afternoon .. she got really excited about something .. 
second one is her with her evil smile 
third is about a month and a half ago on the beach .. kind of remind me of something out of the hangover! lol 
the fourth was on her first birthday 
and the last one was when she was like 4 months old lol .. first time i introduced her to baby food lol
 



Attached Files:







166476_177649265601552_100000694404625_439120_4505586_n.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4









181995_1714910206993_1665347402_1560185_381496_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









198175_1829587750060_1551335058_31876206_3407097_n.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 4









156830_472278528842_507253842_5793228_4992505_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









26069_328009393842_507253842_3565227_6055747_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pupsicle




----------



## moondrops

lmao!!! love the photo with the wig that's so cute :D


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I love this picture!
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1246.jpg


----------



## lily123

This is Esmee at 10.5 months licking a window :haha:


----------



## Lovelymummy

mustached


----------



## bbyno1

This picture probably won't be funny to anyone else but daddy NEVER lets Aliyah touch his precious xbox control and shes alwayss after it so when he went in the kitchen i let her get it:haha: she looks so proud to be holding it lol

ETA:her control is the playstation one you can see in the background lol

https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/1877/img101911.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xgem27x

This picture easily sums up my twins :thumbup:

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/ANGELDEVIL.jpg


----------



## moondrops

hahaha gem they are both so cute i love seeing them in your siggy x


----------



## rjb

bbyno1 said:


> This picture probably won't be funny to anyone else but daddy NEVER lets Aliyah touch his precious xbox control and shes alwayss after it so when he went in the kitchen i let her get it:haha: she looks so proud to be holding it lol
> 
> ETA:her control is the playstation one you can see in the background lol
> 
> https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/1877/img101911.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




xgem27x said:


> This picture easily sums up my twins :thumbup:
> 
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/ANGELDEVIL.jpg

SOO CUTE.:kiss:


----------



## blodyn82

Chilling in his chair as I was sorting out my finances at the bank a few weeks ago.


----------



## louandivy

Love these! Ivy wasn't too impressed with her first experience of swimming last week. I feel kinda bad that I took a photo :rofl:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250966_1686705820636_1627380020_1411433_5180597_n.jpg


----------

